# Iseki TL3200 fuel problem/question



## hedg12 (Jul 23, 2016)

My wife and I recently inherited an Iseki TL3200. We have no manuals or information about this tractor & have run into a problem that has me scratching my head.
The tractor had been running great (aside from being a little hard to start when cold) up until about 2 weeks ago. I'd been using it to clear some brush, shut it down for the night, and the next day it wouldn't stay running. It would crank and start, but as soon as I released the key it died. I did some research & found out that there's a solenoid in the fuel system that has to be energized in order for the engine to run. I determined that this wasn't happening & traced the problem to a faulty key switch. So being the genius that I am I decided I'd run a jumper to the solenoid so I could drive the tractor to the barn and out of the 100+ degree heat to work on it - and in the process broke the connector off the end of the solenoid. I managed to remove the solenoid and solder a lead to the wire and pack it in epoxy to support it, and it seems to be working (I can hear the solenoid cycling when I jumper it) but now the tractor won't start at all.
Now for my questions - the solenoid seems to activate\move a spool valve of some sort that's in a distribution block upstream of the actual injector pump. Fuel comes from the tank through a sediment bowl to one port on this block, there are 2 ports that go to a round object on the side of the injector pump that has a spring loaded lever on it (primer pump maybe?) and the 4th port goes to the injector pump itself. Is anyone familiar with this setup that can explain how it's supposed to work? Is the solenoid supposed to be active while cranking or just while the switch is on? I can't find a direct replacement for the switch, so I figure I'll have to figure out the wiring on a similar replacement & need to know how it's supposed to work. Also, I'm thinking that I introduced some air into the system & that's why it won't start now (I hope...), but is it possible that I screwed something else up when I removed the solenoid? Anyone know where to find Iseki parts? Sorry for the vague questions, but any help I can get would sure be appreciated.
Jason


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

when you removed the solenoid and if fuel run out from the orifice, and you didn't bleed the system when you reassembled it, you will have air in the system, from your photo I cannot make out much in the way of the injection pump and bleeders.

sorry I can't help you more


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 23, 2016)

I managed to bleed the system and get the tractor running. From what I can tell, the solenoid hasn't worked in quite a while - it's running now with the solenoid disconnected. 
Thanks for the help!


----------

